# Egg Sharers @ The Lister..



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Did you find out your recipients outcome? 

Do they have to legally inform you if a live birth has resulted from your donation? I'm still unsure as to what happens. 

Both my recipients got a BFP but I was later told on seperate occasions that they had miscarried which really upset me so I asked if they had any frozen embies, I was told no. I thought this was strange as we had embies to freeze from our share on both cycles. A couple of days before the twins were born they contacted me out of the blue to ask if I would give permission for my recip to take her frozen embies out of the country? Thought they didn't have any?? Anyway of course I agreed but I still haven't received the paperwork for me to sign    Don't know what's going on!! Just wondered if anyone else has had conflicting info re their recips too?

xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Interesting.... 

You've reminded me to contact lister and let them know Grace has arrived, I was going to ask if my recipient has had her baby yet (they told me she was pregnant)

When I asked them about my recipient (way back when I told them I got a BFP) I asked if my recipient had any embies frozen and Lizzy told me she ddnt think I was allowed to know this.......

Anyway will let you know what they tell me about my recipient

x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok - spoke to Lister.

My recipient has had a baby   

Dee wasn't sure if she could say if it was girl or boy but thats not really important to me. She's had a baby and thats all that matters, something she may never of thought she would have been able to do. Huge congratulations to her!!!

I didn't ask about frosties because of what Lizzy told me last time.

But surely we have a right to know if there are frozen embies ? Do you think?

Dee said to contact them when I stop breastfeeding and I can do it all again   I can't wait! I'm going to ask them to contact the same recipient and see if she wants to buddy up again   

Kisses for G + G   

x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Nic that's fantastic news!! You must feel so proud, you're such a lovely person!!  

Hat off to you for breastfeeding too!! I sadly didn't even attempt it with my 2  

Well I had a form from Lister to fill in this morning about the twins but nothing about giving permission for my recipient to take her embies to Australia, maybe she's changed her mind?! I'm sure we can know about any frosties and I don't see any reason why they'd keep that from you, it's pointless.

Blinking eck can't believe you're gonna do it all again!!    Well actually I can    and don't blame you!  

I'm thinking of donating again but don't want to share, more than happy with my miracles and would love to help someone have what we so very luckily have  

Arr look at Grace, she's gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Look at your 2 with your 3 babies!!!  so nice to see    
Aren't we all just soooo lucky!!!!!
Helen xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

dont know about me recips either   all i know is the first donation went well and thats about it.i hope they all got bfps and babies i really do.we r letting things go nat at the min and hopefukky another little miracle will happen


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

LOL Hayley your mad!!!   

Love your profile pic, boys are looking cute  

x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hayley -    Immagine if you had twins again too!!    it has been known    but your be busy in a good way  

I still don't know about my last recipients either ..  I did ask but got no reply from Lena..  haven't chased it up but might do one day.


----------

